# Belly fat and Peptide Help anyone?



## JonP (Mar 21, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]New to this and my head is spinning from all the info in this fourm. I am 41, 5ft 9in 260lbs and trying to drop belly fat. Can someone give me some guidance/ recommendations on what peptide protocol would would me achieve this the fastest? I am think about running Cjc-1295 mod and GHRP-2? But, I am unsure on Doses and how to run it or if their is something else out their better and would work faster? 

please excuse my ignorance! [/FONT]


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 21, 2012)

the cjc and ghrp-2 is a great combo for first time users.  IGF is great to aid in fat loss, but it's a little more advanced in my opinion, and would require a little more knowledge to run safely.  

A lot of researchers administer 100mcg's of each 2-3x per day.  With fatloss as your goal, I would suggest an early morning administration coupled with some fasted cardio.  Second administration PWO/afternoon, and 3rd prior to bed.  If you feel 2x per day is a better fit, I would do the early am and prior to bed.  Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 21, 2012)

[h=2]Diet & Nutrition[/h]_(1078 Viewing)_


----------



## colochine (Mar 22, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> the cjc and ghrp-2 is a great combo for first time users.  IGF is great to aid in fat loss, but it's a little more advanced in my opinion, and would require a little more knowledge to run safely.
> 
> A lot of researchers administer 100mcg's of each 2-3x per day.  With fatloss as your goal, I would suggest an early morning administration coupled with some fasted cardio.  Second administration PWO/afternoon, and 3rd prior to bed.  If you feel 2x per day is a better fit, I would do the early am and prior to bed.  Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.



How long do researchers typically run said cycle?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 22, 2012)

colochine said:


> How long do researchers typically run said cycle?



The longer the better... I would recommend at least 3 months.. 6 is the least I will run research it for.  But at this point, I don't have any plans of coming off.  I just don't research on the weekends.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 22, 2012)

You will see very little lipolysis with peptides.The true fat loose is thru dieting and cardio.Don't expect dramatic changes with the peptides that's not the main purpose of theme.


----------

